# Topics > Military AI and robotics >  Swarm of micro-drones, Strategic Capabilities Office, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Strategic Capabilities Office

Project Perdix

Gorgon Stare on Wikipedia

Mind's Eye on Wikipedia

ARGUS-IS on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Watch Perdix, the secretive Pentagon program dropping tiny drones from jets"
Resize Text Print Article Comments 4 Book mark article  Read later list

by Dan Lamothe
March 8, 2016

Article "Veil of secrecy lifted on Pentagon office planning ‘Avatar’ fighters and drone swarms"

by Dan Lamothe
March 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "'Pentagon releases secret footage of swarm drones being launched from fighter jets - and is planning 'Avatar' self flying planes"
Pentagon's micro-drones can be launched from F-16 and F A/18 fighter jets 
Can also be launched by hurling from ground, or with slingshot-like device
The drones gain situational awareness to find each other and create swarm
Avatar project would turn older jets into autonomous planes  

by Cheyenne Macdonald
March 10, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Perdix swarm demo

Published on Jan 12, 2017




> In one of the most significant tests of autonomous systems under development by the Department of Defense, the Strategic Capabilities Office, partnering with Naval Air Systems Command, successfully demonstrated one of the world’s largest micro-drone swarms at China Lake, California. The test, conducted Oct. 26, 2016 consisted of 103 Perdix drones launched from three F/A-18 Super Hornets. The micro-drones demonstrated advanced swarm behaviors such as collective decision-making, adaptive formation flying, and self-healing.

----------


## ambren

The important step in the development of new autonomous weapon systems was made possible by improvements in artificial intelligence, holding open the possibility that groups of small robots could act together under human direction.

----------


## vedika31

I would like to ask here question
What are micro drones ?

----------


## Airicist

Article "Skyborg program seeks industry input for artificial intelligence initiative"

by Bryan Ripple
March 27, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Glitzy Air Force Video Lays Out "Skyborg" Artificial Intelligence Combat Drone Program"
The presentation outlines potential future mission sets, including air-to-air combat, and how the drones will fit into the service's larger plans.

by Joseph Trevithick
June 24, 2020

----------

